# injen cai created freon leak



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

You order the part, replace yourself or local shop. Have freon refilled and Chevy never knows otherwise.

Or once replaced take to Chevy and play stupid and tell them your ac isn't working for some reason. They'll check it over and tell you they don't know what happened but that they checked and refilled with freon. 

NOTE: If going to the dealer make sure the factory air box is back on.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for the advice fatkid... everybody that has an injen cai needs to check that the intake is not rubbing on the evaporator tube. This is going to set me back several hundred dollars im sure since the part is 59 dollars plus 165 shipping and handling on gm parts direct!!!! 
I am beyond frustrated with this car even though this was my own doing by putting intake on.

I will be selling my intake shortly as I am debating de-modding and trading her in for Chevys most reliable model, the Camaro


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

When running a CAI setup, you always have to pay extra attention to your engine and any mods you have done since youve bought the car. Always a good thing to do just to make sure nothing is interferring with anything (like what happened in your case  ) let me know if you sell the cruze haha, atleast your staying in the `Chevy`family, lol.




cruzeman said:


> thanks for the advice fatkid... everybody that has an injen cai needs to check that the intake is not rubbing on the evaporator tube. This is going to set me back several hundred dollars im sure since the part is 59 dollars plus 165 shipping and handling on gm parts direct!!!!
> I am beyond frustrated with this car even though this was my own doing by putting intake on.
> 
> I will be selling my intake shortly as I am debating de-modding and trading her in for Chevys most reliable model, the Camaro


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah man, I hate to hear it but you should have checked the clearances. It is a danger with modifying cars. If you install the line you are looking at about $100-125 to recharge and purge the system.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what's involved in changing evaporator tube? Do I just unscrew the bolt where it goes in the firewall and the condenser ?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

If all of the freon has leaked out my thought would be that it should be fine to do that.

Amen on the Camaro that's what we'd have if I didn't have 2 lovely children.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I drive 95 miles a day so I was trying to be smart by getting Cruze even though I could prob squeeze 30mpg out of camaro


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dont mean to sound mean,but since everyone thinks there cruze is gonna be super fast just pull your whole ac unit out,you have windows.the ac unit slows your motor down and youll shed a few pounds lol just saying


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I will be selling my intake shortly as I am debating de-modding and trading her in for Chevys most reliable model, the Camaro


REPORT: GM voluntarily recalling Camaro for battery cable issue


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going to check mine right now! Sorry to hear that happened. Labor rates are at 95/hr, Camaro you say?  Base or SS?





jakkaroo said:


> dont mean to sound mean,but since everyone thinks there cruze is gonna be super fast just pull your whole ac unit out,you have windows.the ac unit slows your motor down and youll shed a few pounds lol just saying


Lol BEST advice. wouldreadagain/10


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I just went out and checked mine. I have about a quarter inch space between the intake and the tube. I thought about cutting the sleeve where nothing would touch the tube and moving it up beside the intake just for overkill.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well i ordered the tube from gmpartsdirect for 72 dollars. im curious how it will be packaged being such an odd shape. hopefully its not hard replacing it myself and just getting system recharged. I will never install a cai again, way to much work with removing bumper and all. lesson learned.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I just went out and checked mine. I have about a quarter inch space between the intake and the tube. I thought about cutting the sleeve where nothing would touch the tube and moving it up beside the intake just for overkill.


You could also cut a piece of heater hose and ziptie it around the A/C line if you are worried


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for making us aware of this!!! I'm going to make sure mine is not rubbing. 

Possibly place some kind of barrier between the two??


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah there is some definite clearance issues which I overlooked too. I also made a quick fix, just looking for a second opinion whether or not this looks like it will be good enough. 
View attachment 1982

View attachment 1983


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

That sucks! I'll keep that in mind when I purchase my intake!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

The 1.8's will have clearance, as the intake is coming from the back of the engine and not the front like in the 1.4. The intake is easily accessible by removing the passenger tire and wheel well plastics. I wasn't about to deal with taking that bumper off.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont know how I didnt see that they were touching, it pisses me off. Maybe it shifted there eventually from driving??? I'm glad I was able to prevent others from having the same fate....


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't repair it, if you're trading it in, they'll never know.:2cents:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzers said:


> Don't repair it, if you're trading it in, they'll never know.:2cents:


Atleast here at my Dealership they did test drive my car and turned on AC and everything lol. Im sure they can overlook it just so they can sell you a car. Just talk your way out of it .


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

ty367 said:


> Yeah there is some definite clearance issues which I overlooked too. I also made a quick fix, just looking for a second opinion whether or not this looks like it will be good enough.
> View attachment 1982
> 
> View attachment 1983


I would toss out that CAI and get a K&N SRI or just put the stock unit back. The Injen CAI seems like more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

cruzers said:


> Don't repair it, if you're trading it in, they'll never know.:2cents:


If they're smart, they'll do a multipoint inspection and will find it.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I will be replacing evaporator tube tomorrow. Is there anything i should know before I begin replacing it or is it self explantory?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Can anyone give advice on how to run the new pipe under the engine mount? It looks like I have to take mount off which I'm reluctant to do. 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You will save yourself ALOT of aggravation by taking the mount off. Just support the engine with a jack and pull it off. If you use the oil pan just make sure you spread out the weight with a piece of 2X4 or something of that nature

You MIGHT be able to slide it out by loosening the mount as much as possible on the car side and lifting the motor a little bit with the jack.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Does this look good to go?

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

As long as the parking brake is on, lol. It's fine, you don't need to _lift_ the motor, just support it. After that, you're safe to remove the mount.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks like a winner, although I'm sure you're close to done now.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

You have no idea the pain this is! Finally got old pipe out now have to figure how to maneuver new one by firewall 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------

